# Just Purchased 2011 Outback 330Frl



## lake hound (Mar 15, 2011)

Drove through six states in one day to pick up my 330FRL. I love it. We used to have a Pioneer travel trailer about 8 years ago but then I started visiting foreign lands way too frequently. Now that I have returned again, we started looking and discovered the Outback series. We researched long and hard and I think that the Outbacks are the best kept secret. Thanks to Holman Motors in Batavia, Oh, we got one helluva good price on this one.

Question for the members. As I was parking on the street after driving 700+ miles, I "rubbed" a tree branch and kind of tweaked the awning support arms. Without going to a dealer, where can I find replacement arms.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! and Oops







on the tree branch.
Don't know about fixing the arms but I know one branch that won't be around much longer. I have to warn the DW each time she pulls the TT out of the yard because of a low branch across the street that she likes to park under.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd call Holmans and tell them about your situation. They might have the ability to get you a better deal then you can on your own. Worse case...they give you the part number you need to start your search on the internet for the best price.


----------



## lake hound (Mar 15, 2011)

good news. I went out the next morning and the damage was not as bad as I thought. The branch had pushed the awning to the rear on the upper track and that was what was causing the support arms to twist. I just had to push it forward again and it is good to go.









Thankfully I will not have the fact that I scuffed the RV hanging over my head with the DW


----------

